# A Black Man Was On The Phone With His Mom While In A Hotel Lobby -- And Then The Police Were Called



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)

(Someone please teach me how to link instagram posts.)

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/12/28/us/portland-hotel-police-black-guest-trnd/index.html


(CNN)A guest at a Portland hotel is alleging he was harassed by staff when he was asked to leave the property after taking a phone call in the hotel lobby late Saturday night.

Washington state resident Jermaine Massey was in the lobby of the Portland DoubleTree when a security guard informed him that police were on their way to escort him off the property.
In a series of Instagram videos of the incident recorded by Massey and obtained by CNN, he is heard asking the guard, "But why? But I'm staying here." "Not anymore," the security guard replies.

Massey then told a hotel desk staffer that he was taking a personal phone call in the lobby when the guard began to question why he was there. At one point in the videos, he shows the two men his keycard envelope with the room number and date written on it.
Hotel staff contacted the Portland Police Bureau (PPB) and asked an officer to speak with Massey after the employees asked him to leave the property, according to a PPB statement.
The officer then escorted Massey back to his room to collect his belongings, and offered him assistance to a different hotel, but he declined, police said.

Massey's attorneys told CNN that hotel staff demanded he be arrested for trespassing if he did not leave the property at that time.
DoubleTree General Manager Paul Peralta issued a statement about the incident Wednesday, calling it, "unfortunate," and said the hotel has reached out to Massey about the matter.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi @Chicoro - you can link Instagram and all sorts of things using the Media tab. Click the tab and past the link to Instagram there. Hope that helps!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Hi @Chicoro - you can link Instagram and all sorts of things using the Media tab. Click the tab and past the link to Instagram there. Hope that helps!



Thank you my Sister in the Handbasket. So glad to be riding wit' choo!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Hi @Chicoro - you can link Instagram and all sorts of things using the Media tab. Click the tab and past the link to Instagram there. Hope that helps!



The media link is the icon of the film strips. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 28, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> The media link is the icon of the film strips. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes! Girl I was struggling to articulate what it looked like and what a tab was   I am only halfway into my first cup of coffee here in Chicago this Friday am.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 28, 2018)

So tired of these stories- Sir, please sue and upgrade your life because I am always jealous that these things do not happen to me. No forgiveness, no hotel points, just cold hard cash.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Dec 28, 2018)

I’m so sick of this.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 28, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> So tired of these stories- Sir, please sue and upgrade your life because I am always jealous that these things do not happen to me. No forgiveness, no hotel points, just cold hard cash.


He's about to get paid. Anytime there's evidence a payday is in someone's future.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 28, 2018)

I wonder what these people say to themselves and each other when they're calling police. Did they think he looked suspicious when he checked in and they were looking for a way to force him out? Did they not realize initially that he was a guest and doubled down after calling police because they didn't want to admit their mistake? Is it a knee-jerk response to call the authorities and they can't help themselves???


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 28, 2018)

YTs are exhausting.


----------

